# Calking the gap between crown molding & ceiling



## sgsjc01 (Mar 11, 2010)

I recently moved into a house with tons of oak crown molding and there's a gap of approximately 1/4" between the crown molding and the ceiling.

Can this be calked or is there any other way to seal this?

My painter said it's not possible to calk that size gap? But another contractor said it's possible.

HELP!!


----------



## Toe (Nov 26, 2008)

I think caulk is over used. Many caulks degrade over time, and so later on, you may have a gross-looking wrinkly seam there. In fact, that's just what the crown molding looks like in the condo I am working on: there is a variable gap inmany places where the caulk has wrinkled and pulled away over time.

I'm no expert, but... maybe joint compound?

Or if you want to be fancy... you could consider nailing/stapling in a shoe molding there to bridge the gap. Or if that is too large, maybe you could use a dowel as shoe molding. (Just brainstorming here...)


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

A 1/4" caulk joint in crown molding is just too large - it just doesn't look professional. Yes, the caulk will function at 1/4", but it's never going to look right. You need to figure out if it's an issue with imperfections in the wall or if it's an issue with the crown itself and fix the root cause of the issue.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

In my opinion a 1/4" can be caulked but it wouldn't be my first choice up against Oak. If the crown and the ceiling were both painted that would be another thing.

I would add a piece of oak trim to bridge the gap. 1/4 round would be easy if it looks ok but if not I'de be looking at my router bits and make a piece of trim that would look like it was part of the crown.

If your gap varies you can adjust the rest so it's all the same so the new trim will work.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How old is the house? Crown molding and picture rail were traditionally installed 1/4 below the ceiling
in homes and buildings built before 1940.

I don't know why---it sure does make painting easier.--Mike--


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I would add a piece of oak trim to bridge the gap. 1/4 round would be easy if it looks ok but if not I'de be looking at my router bits and make a piece of trim that would look like it was part of the crown.


Agree with kwikfishron, just slip a piece of trim into that small gap and make it look like part of the crown molding.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> How old is the house? Crown molding and picture rail were traditionally installed 1/4 below the ceiling
> in homes and buildings built before 1940.
> 
> I don't know why---it sure does make painting easier.--Mike--


For the reason the name suggests. You don't see it much any more but in classic restorations. Pictures were hung with hardware that fits over the molding. That 1/4 or more of space was needed for clearance. The idea was that holes did not have to be put in plaster or papered walls. 










http://houseofantiquehardware.com/s.nl/sc.13/category.64/.f

It is a fair amount of work but you can pull the trim and re-attach it eliminating the space if it really bothers you. The top edge is probably rounded though so this may not provide the solution you seek. You can try packing it with some sort of packed caulking. Thin pieces of shoe molding or something may be your best bet.


----------

